# Tipps für GTX 980



## loco69 (19. November 2015)

*Tipps für GTX 980*

hi,

ich habe eine GTX 980 Strix von Asus, leider ist ein Lüfter kaputt bzw. störend laut. Auch sonst macht die Karte ganz schön Krach unter Last.

Mein Plan war es jetzt eine Aio-WaKü auf die GPU zu setzen, aber was ist mit dem Rest der Karte?
reichen passive Kühler für RAM usw aus und wenn ja wo bekomme ich welche her? 

vielen Dank für eurte Hilfe


----------



## freezy94 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps für GTX 980*

Ich würde die Karte erst einmal reklamieren. Ist sicherlich noch nicht aus der Gewährleistung/Garantie?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps für GTX 980*

Laut kann sie werden habe sie ja selber aber deswegen ist sie nicht defekt aber falls der Lüfter wirklich ganz ausgefallen sein sollte oder es am Lüfterlager liegen sollte dann klar Garantie nutzen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...0-strix-wird-sehr-laut-nach-einiger-zeit.html

schon bei 65% ist sie mir je nach spiel zu laut in Fallout 4 stört es mich weniger als bei Anno


----------



## loco69 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps für GTX 980*

naja ein lüfter klackert bei 100% Lüfterleistung, aber da ein Freund von mir die gleiche karte hat weiß ich das sie auch ohne das klackern nicht viel leiser ist :/

ich hatte gerade die idee nur den Kühlkörper auszubauen und eine Wakü auf den Chip zu setzen,Platz ist ja genug vorhanen under der Platte, würde das als Kühlung für den Rest der Karte reichen? 
Im jetzigen Zustand dürfte die Kühlung ähnlich funktionieren, oder hat der Kühler noch andere Auflageflächen als auf dem Chip?

edit: zu lange geschrieben ^^
da hast du recht die Lüfter sind wirklich laut, ich erreiche aber auch in Fallout recht hohe Temps, so das sie dann fast immer hörbar ist


----------



## Acemonty (19. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps für GTX 980*

Reklamieren oder halt einen Alternativkühler drauf. Aber warum unbedingt Wakü ? Lüftkühler sind nicht viel weniger leistungsfähig und noch dazu viel leiser. Und ich hätte auch immer Sorgen bezüglich der Spannungswandler. Mir käme und kommt keine Wakü in den PC


----------



## loco69 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps für GTX 980*

hab schon lange eine wakü auf der cpu.

heute war bastelzeit, jetzt sitzt eine h55 auf der Karte, RAM ist aktuell nur mit einem passivkühler bestückt, morgen versuche ich das originale blech mit einem Lüfter zu montieren.


----------



## Michi-M (19. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps für GTX 980*

Warum überhaupt anderer Kühler?  Du verlierst dadurch nur die Garantie. Schick sie einfach ein, mehr als abweisen können sie ja nicht.


----------



## loco69 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps für GTX 980*

wie schon 2 mal geschrieben sind die kühler so oder so zu laut, egal ob da ein Lüfter rattert oder nicht


----------



## loco69 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps für GTX 980*

so, gerade 3DMark durchlaufen lassen, max. GPU Temp 56°C und im Idle 24°C

und alles schön leise, die zeitschaltuhr meines Aquariums ist lauter 

hier ein paar Bilder falls es überhaupt jemanden interessiert ^^

jetzt sitzt unter der Karte noch ein BeQuiet Lüfter der die SpaWas und den RAM kühlt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps für GTX 980*

ja schon aber hättest die Bilder auch direkt hier im Forum hochladen können

wie groß ist der Radiator ein 120er ? oder 140er von dem H55 und wie warm wird die Karte damit max. event hole ich mir das Set auch aber das ist doch eigentlich ein CPU-Kühler wenn ich das bei Alternate richtig gesehen habe

Corsair Hydro Series H110i GTX das wäre für GPU oder auch nicht dachte wegen GTX wäre für Graffikkarten von Nvidia oder ist das fast egal ob der Kühler eigentlich für CPU ist und man ihn auf einer GPU nutzt

und bei dem 55 wird 30 db Lautstärke angegeben das ist doch recht laut so 20 und weniger ist dann eher leise


----------



## loco69 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps für GTX 980*

also die 30db sind der Lüfter! den habe ich durch einen bequiet ersetzt und lasse den auf 7v laufen (unhörbar)

radiator ist ein 120er, für die cpu habe ich einen 240er von cooler master.

richtig, alle Aio wakü's sind für CPU's gedacht, allerdings kann man durch simples umbohren des Halters die Pumpe direkt auf der GPU platzieren.
die bei der H55 beiliegenden Abstandshalter passen von der Höhe sehr gut, von oben habe ich dann schrauben mit Federn genommen die ich noch hier hatte. Kurze schrauben mit Unterlegscheibe würden auch gehen.

ich kann das gerne nochmal detaillierter beschreiben falls du oder jemand anderes Interesse hat

Temp unter 3DMark FireStrike 1.1 maximal 56°C , das war in meinem Fall eine Senkung um 20° und DEUTLICH leiser

edit: es gibt fertige Kits zum umbauen auf kompakt-waküs für Grafikkarten, allerdings sind die nur für das Referenzdesign gedacht und kosten knapp 60€ zusätzlich zu den 70-80€ für die wakü an sich


----------



## shl1976 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps für GTX 980*

ja bitte loco! beschreibe das doch bitte nochmal detailierter, wenns geht auch mit fotos  wäre sehr nett. LG


----------



## loco69 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps für GTX 980*

dann setze ich mich morgen mal dran und baue die Karte nochmal aus


----------

